# Playable Kislev?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I know some years back that they brought out an army booklet and some minatures for Kislev, but I was wondering if anyone new whether or not they were a playable army, or just an expansion brought out for Storm of Chaos, to be used as add-ons for other armies?


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah where did those old Kislev horse archers everyone sacrificed to night goblin fanatics go?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

They are a playable army, but not very competative, as they only had a couple of units.

In SoC they were used alongside the empire, but they could be used on their own


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im curenttly collecting the old Kislev stuff and the old metal empire models, bidding on shed loads on ebay at the moment.  keep loosing though


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, they were an expansion for Empire, but could be played on there own. I have the codex that I found rummaging through my brothers old stuff.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

They also had the new Ice magic list. 

Apart from the HQ and the new troops I wasn't that impressed with the other army entries.


----------

